# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Kosove Zgjedhje te parakohshme ken do ta votoni

## Hillirian-zo

Te nderuar forumist po nese vendoset per zgjedhje te parakohshme ken do te votoni

----------


## Hillirian-zo

Une do te dal dhe to shkruaj ne fletvotim vetem Shqipnia Etnike sa me shum qe shkruajn kete gje. do tia hapim syt politikes se populli e don kete gje 
Shqipnin natyrale  :shkelje syri:  Une besoj shum ne kete gje

----------


## Hillirian-zo

Hajde kshu dot ja bani sikurse gjithmone pa dal as iher ne zgjedhje, kjo shkon ne dem tonin

----------


## mesia4ever

Levizjen Vetvendosje do ta votoja, dikush mund te pyese pse... sepse i vetmi Albin Kurti qe nuk na ka tradhetuar por gjithmone i ka qendru besnik qytetareve te Kosoves, qe nga protestat e 1 Tetorit 1997 kur eshte rrahur nga policia e Serbise e deri tani nuk eshte njeri i shitur dhe nuk besoj se do te korruptohej nga pushteti e parate e shtetit.

----------


## Ceni-1

Une do ta votoja  PD(Partia e Drejtesis ) .

----------


## ane

> Levizjen Vetvendosje do ta votoja, dikush mund te pyese pse... sepse i vetmi Albin Kurti qe nuk na ka tradhetuar por gjithmone i ka qendru besnik qytetareve te Kosoves, qe nga protestat e 1 Tetorit 1997 kur eshte rrahur nga policia e Serbise e deri tani nuk eshte njeri i shitur dhe nuk besoj se do te korruptohej nga pushteti e parate e shtetit.


Edhe une do votoja VV por eshte paska heret per nje konkudim te tille ,ende nuk eshte testuar e rezulatet e testimit shihen pasi te ulet ne karrike.

----------


## [Asteroid]

C'lidhje ka Aleanca kuq e zi me zgjedhjet ne Kosove !?

----------


## mesia4ever

> Edhe une do votoja VV por eshte paska heret per nje konkudim te tille ,ende nuk eshte testuar e rezulatet e testimit shihen pasi te ulet ne karrike.


Nese tradheton edhe ai po t'i fitonte zgjedhjet atehere Kosova vertete do te ishte larg zhvillimit e forcimit te shtetit. Krejt rreziku eshte tek klanet , duhet krejt nje moral i ri politik dhe nuk duhet perseritur gabimet e LDK e PDK. Edhe Thaci ka qene i mire, po paraja te prish, lakmia te prish. Shqiperia qe 22 vjet eshte demokratike por ende nuk eshte anetare e BE pasi politika e ka blloku zhvillimin e vendit, nuk duhet qe edhe Kosova t'i perserite gabimet e njejta, nese perseriten atehere shkelet mbi gjakun e deshmore qe luftuan , duhet urgjentisht te bejme dicka per shtet sikur ne qe jetojme jashte po ashtu edhe ata qe jetojne brenda Kosoves, ia kemi borgj njerezve te mire e patriote dhe duhet t'i perkrahim.

----------


## prishtina2010

Zgjedhjet e 3 nentorit 2013 
Sipas Sondazheve dalja ne votime ne nivel vendi do te jete 53.7
Sipas nje Organizata Italiane me renomenderkombetare ,,ORA NEWS,,,, 

Hani i Elezit Rufki Suma ....................50.5% 
Kaçanik PDK......................................53.1% 
Drenas PDK.......................................72.7% 
Rahovec PDK.....................................51.8% 
Junik AAK..........................................55.1% 
Malishevë PDK...................................57.8% 
Prizren PDK.......................................53.2% 
Gjakovë AAK.....................................51.5% 
Obiliq PDK........................................51.1% 
Kamenice LDK...................................54.4%
Prishtinë PDK....................................51.5% 
Skenderaj PDK..................................82.2% 
Pejë LDK..........................................50.8% 
Podujevë PDK...................................51.3% 
Viti LDK............................................53. 3% 
Vushtrri PDK.....................................54.9% 
Suharekë PDK...................................51.4% 
Dragash LDK.....................................51.4% 
Klinë PDK.........................................53.2% 
Gjilan PDK.......................................55.1% 
Shtime PDK.....................................64.3% 
Lipjan PDK......................................50.8% 
Deçan AAK.....................................57.0% 
Istog LDK.......................................54.4% 
F. Kosovë LDK................................51.1% 
Ferizaj PDK...................................57.9% 
Mitrovicë PDK................................54.9%

----------

